# Card Wi-Fi asus aw-cb161h



## maal1980 (Nov 15, 2017)

Welcome,

I have a wifi card installed in my computer asus aw-cb161h

The windows card works fine, but for freebsd it does not work, the system sees it as RTL8821AE but can not be used.

How can I use wifi on this computer?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 15, 2017)

As far as I can tell this particular card is not supported.


----------

